# Freelancing in Singapore



## coolfotographer24 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi, We (me and my family) are just shifted to Singapore. Myself on S Pass working in one of the IT company in Singapore, my wife wants to go for freelancing in IT (She has expertise in web application testing), Wanted to know what are the chances of getting freelancing work in Singapore? (I am asking only for work in Singapore). Are there any sites / resources available? also if she is working as a freelancer what kind of approval does she need to get from Govt? 

Thanks in advnace


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It is not legally possible for a foreigner (non-PR) to do freelance work in Singapore.
Any visa that allows work (incl. LoC on DP) is only issued for full-time employed work at a Singapore-registered company.


----------



## KateVillaman (Sep 2, 2014)

Well said Beppi!


----------



## aaynoor (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you your post helped me about freelancing in Singapore.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> It is not legally possible for a foreigner (non-PR) to do freelance work in Singapore.
> Any visa that allows work (incl. LoC on DP) is only issued for full-time employed work at a Singapore-registered company.


and just because a few are breaking law and getting away doesn't mean the authorities aren't aware of such violations of pass conditions

plan B, get her employed, preferably under her own pass


----------

